# Help me understand how much e90 weights.



## accel (Jul 11, 2008)

Let's take 328i as an examlple.

e90 2010 brochure says UNLADEN weight is 3362. Unladen should include driver plus luggage minus 10% fuel. This converts to 3188lbs CURB weight. This is very close to 3190lbs mentioned in BMW CCA table where they assign car base points.

But it's weird that in some brochures they make reference and explain what UNLADEN weight means but in some they don't, also, in some brochures I saw they just say CURB weight and the weight is what corresponds to other brochure's UNLADEN weight...

F.e. euro brochure lists e90 325i unladen weight as 1505kg, with a clear reference at the same page that says: includes driver + luggage - 10% fuel. This translates into 3318lbs which is very close to 3285lbs for american brochure unladen weight (minor difference may be accomodated to different option levels). But then 325i owner's manual PDF I found says 325i weights 3285lbs CURB.... 

Whew... can anybody add some clarity?


----------



## VWbmx (Jan 18, 2010)

Go to a landfill. They can give you a good weight.
I did it for my old VW GTI. The guy was happy to do it for me.


----------

